

Feminist Hacker Barbie - bcl
https://computer-engineer-barbie.herokuapp.com/

======
daveloyall
This is a dupe of a post that was flagkilled (inappropriately in my opinion).

If we chimps can quell our knee-jerk reaction to the F word for a minute...
we'll see that this page is a web application that allows the public to edit a
book.

How is that flag-worthy?

